# Where is TC member Hpowders?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

He hasn't posted since December 28. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

He wrote on Dec. 28th that he...



hpowders said:


> ...engineered a rather beautiful posting decrescendo, into the barely actively rare range of posting minisculity.


His profile also mentions that he's in Carlsbad, CA. Maybe he's become a surfer (not a TC surfer it seems). Maybe he's become a tuna fisherman. It's hard to say, but hopefully he's still enjoying Bach keyboard music on harpsichord.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

He's ok ..... he's taking a break (hopefully temporary, but maybe not) from TC.
I miss him


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all! Thanks for your kind words. Listening to a lot of music.

I miss me too...but when that happens, I simply pop a Prozac and I'm Bach again. 

Sincerely though, very nice of you folks to think of me! :tiphat:


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

hpowders!! You're back!!!

:kiss:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

laurie said:


> hpowders!! You're back!!!
> 
> :kiss:


Well, thanks, Laurie. My right index finger (typing finger) just turned red!!!


----------

